# 2008 Burton Sabbath or 2008 Thirty Two Ultralight ?



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Just wondering what you guys would buy. I tried this 2 and feels great. The price difference between these boots is $10.00.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I like 32 boots but the Ultra Light just felt cheap to me... I'd go with The Sabbath if those are the 2 you narrowed your search down to. But go with which ever one feels more comfortable on your feet


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Dood the sabbath is such a nice boot. I have the badass multi colored strip ones right now and they are such a nice boot. They are very supportive and have excellent cushioning off the jumps.

I would highly reccomend them. As for the 32's, I haven't tried so cannot vouch


----------



## olas38 (Jan 21, 2008)

32 are nice the lashed is the one , but they are litlle short in tha back !! 

sabbath ..why not very comfort ... i will go for sabbath... i bee rideing 32 since 5 yrs ago...is very good , but i can think my self to buy a sabbath next sesson...


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Anyway, Thanks for all the replies.

I decided to buy the 2006 Sabbath (saved me $80.00). The fit for the 2008 and 2006 Sabbath is the same. The liners for 2008 was much better and different from the 06. Im not going to get the better response of the 08 but thinking that my snowboarding abilities is intermediate, the 06 will be good enough for my riding.

My past BOOTS.

Morrow (step-in)
Switch (step-in)
Salomon Dialogue (regular) <--best comfy boot so far

now the 06 Sabbaths


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

I can almost 100 percent guarantee you that the 06 sabbaths are gonna perform the same as the 08s. The 08s just have some snazzier looking stuff on em :thumbsup:


----------

